# Best Laptop buy under 50K!



## uni.kaushik (Sep 18, 2008)

hello friends..
i am planning to buy a new laptop under 50-53K

i want ur help in deciding which laptop i should go for... having Best vaue for money in terms of Performance, Memory, storage and looks...

i have made alist of some imp point...that may help u to advice me..

HERE IT GOES...

# What is your budget?
 Upto a Maximum of Rs. 53000 


# What size notebook would you prefer?

 between 13-15.4 inches..


#   brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
 i would prefer Sony, IBM/Lenovo, HP/Compaq, Dell, Toshiba and honestly speaking i dont know much abt others ...


#  tasks will you be performing with the notebook?

Basically it would be used for Software Development, multimedia(movies, music editing) and gaming (not hardcore, but casual) home and personal use... 

#  Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places or leaving it on your desk?
 yes i would be taking it with me..

# Will you be playing games on it; if so, which games?
counter strike, unreal tournament, call of duty.. same as these basically RPG and MMORPG games, but m not a hardcore gamer...more like a casual gamer.

# How many hours of battery life do you need?
At least 3-4 hrs

# Do you mind buying online without seeing the notebook in person?
I would prefer seeing it in person, have a feel about it.. but nevertheless if reviews are excellent. i wont mind either.


# What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
 XP and Linux, Vista may also do..



# From the choices below, what screen resolutions would you prefer? at least WXGA 1280*800 or better 

# Do you want a glossy/reflective screen or a matte/non-glossy screen?
 i really dont have much idea, but i just want my pictures, dvds and display quality to be good...


# Are the notebook's looks and stylishness important to you?
Preferable, If not much stylish, it shouldnt be ugly/cumbersome.. Anything equal of above good will do.


# When are you buying this laptop and how long do you want this laptop to last?
 Within a week and it should last At least 3-4 yrs. or more


# How much hard drive space do you want; 40GB to 500GB?
At least 160 GB or more

# Do you need an optical drive? If yes, a CDRW/DVD-ROM, DVD Burner or Blu-Ray drive?[/COLOR]
 at least a DVD burner or better.


What was not included in FAQ, answering that:

Processor : core 2 duo at least 2.0 GHZ, 3MB L2 cache, 800 FSB
RAM:  minimum 2GB 667MHZ
Others:  Wireless, modem, bluetooth, LAn, USB, Card reader,
Audio: Descen audio quality or better
Graphics: Good graphics, at least descent one... or better

I am need of answers friends.... please post in ur comments/advices


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2008)

Dell XPS 1530
SONY VAIO VGN - FZ-35 GN
HP Pavilion DV2762 TX


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 18, 2008)

see... i haven't read your lo.....ng post of QA...  so sorry..
but i tell you..if your budget is too good ..like 50 to 53k..then you must go for...

Sony or Toshiba...

both are good.. you will find your config..and they are giving best in the zone yaar..

so..choose yourself...but these both r good.

regards.


----------



## uni.kaushik (Sep 19, 2008)

parthbarot said:


> see... i haven't read your lo.....ng post of QA...  so sorry..
> but i tell you..if your budget is too good ..like 50 to 53k..then you must go for...
> 
> Sony or Toshiba...
> ...



* I thought u would have read as it did take a while to write it down... but anyways thanks..*


firstly, thanks guys, for replying...i appreciate that 

secondly i was wondering why nobody has mentioned the new thinkpad SL series.. or the ideapad..
anyways... as far as sony , toshiba and Dell are concerned.. 
i am looking into seeing the Dell 15** series and Sony VG ** series i hope they prove worthwhile.,..

i have seen the reviews of sony (did do quite a homework...   lol.)and it felt like its good with features but lacks the excellent performance Lenovo thinkpads and Dell XPS boasts of..

frankly speaking, Toshiba is the one i havent been looking into..which i would definitely do now..

please reply friends and post in ur advices so i get the best deal...


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 19, 2008)

mate.. u should see into... Sony/Compaq/HP and at last at Dell...
forget Lenovo and Acer...
And toshiba is the best for lappys...if u can spend around 55k. 

i thnk..try for compaq/HP..see more for it...

regards.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

Toshiba's laptops are the best but they cost a bomb in India.

In bangalore, I saw Toshiba showroom at Raheja Arcade, Koramangala (near to Forum Mall).

Next will be Dell when it comes to reilability and service

Sony makes the cutest laptops

Lenovo's (thinkpads in particular)are ruggest and are meant to last for years

HP is good for looks but not as strong as Dell/Thinkpad/Toshiba

Compaq models are cheap, you get good config but build and component quality is average.

Acer make great budget models. If you are on a budget, this is the brand to go for. they have couple of linux/DOS based models.


----------



## uni.kaushik (Sep 19, 2008)

parthbarot said:


> mate.. u should see into... Sony/Compaq/HP and at last at Dell...
> forget Lenovo and Acer...
> And toshiba is the best for lappys...if u can spend around 55k.
> 
> ...



well, my friend thnks again but i really dont agree with u in the case of thinkpad,,,
to be specific n precise(n dont want to start any argument)  i have had IBM thinkpad for over 4 yrs and it still functions the same good (except the config is not good as compared to today models) 

its touchpad quality is  marvellous(uses synaptics rather than Alps used by used by many models in HP/Compaq), and keypad is the best (same as Dell has), its shutter case built enables it to be strong.

some things are very peculiar (both good n bad ) about evry other company...
like thinkpads are not so good at there looks but are tailor made for hardcore performance n price..

Dell has very good ones but heats quickly...similarly evry model has its pros n cons

What i want is to ensure that the model i purchase should be best value for money n performance..n i am pretty sure with an amntmore than 50K n i can get that..

can u suggest me with any specific models...

i am right now thinking of thinkpad SL 400, HP DV5, Dell 1520, Toshiba Protego series.. and Sony VG CR

any other choices i may look for...........


Waitng for the answers...

n one think more......as far as i know and personally seen....ACER SUCKS!

TOSHIBA Me kaun saa model dekhun yaaron ye to bata do.....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

True. Thinkpads are in a league of their own. You can consider Thinkpad X300, the best thinkpad currently available.

Don't go for T60 or T61. They have huge number of issues.

If you want a thinkpad, go for either T-series or X-series. Others suck.

if you are ready to pay a premium, check Thinkpad, XPS and Toshiba Satellite Pro/Qosmio models.

But none of the Thinkpad's or Toshiba laptops have dedicated GPU to run latest games.

PS: Posting from a 3yr old Thinkpad which runs Vista without a hiccup


----------



## uni.kaushik (Sep 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> True. Thinkpads are in a league of their own. You can consider Thinkpad X300, the best thinkpad currently available.
> 
> Don't go for T60 or T61. They have huge number of issues.
> 
> ...



absolutely, 
Simple ( in looks) and Reliable are two words for Thinkpads...moreover the RED DOT is a sweetheart, i have rarely used my touchpad since evrythng goes gr8 with the trackpoint..

@desi bond. 
dude, i am a casual gamerand the budget is limited upto 53-55K , so whatever best i can get is most welcome,, regarding X300- its kinda no-no for now, no doubt its very good (got the PC world  best ultraportable award though...) but the budget  limits 

if u can read my FAQ thread (first one ) and suggest me good models from  toshiba, dell ,,sony, thinkpad.even HP/comapq have some of vry good ones...(so does evryone its just upto us to find)


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

hmm. Okay. Go to the Sony World showroom and check out the model 

SONY VAIO VGN - FZ-35 GN

Specs:

Intel Core2Duo T8100(2.10GHz) processor with 800MHz FSB and 3Mb Cache
2Gb DDR2 RAM
200Gb HDD
15.4" 1280x800 wide screen display
Nvidia 8400M GT dedicated GPU
3 USB ports
Analogue RGB, mini D-sub, headphone, microphone, HDMI out, Memory Stick Slot, Expresscard/34, 
Wifi, bluetooth, webcam
dvd writer
Vista Home Premium

*www.sony.co.in/product/vgn-fz35gn is the product page for this.

Price is around 59k right now. 

*VAIO CR - VGN-CR363/B*

54k

14" display 
ATI Mobility Radeon™ X2300 GPU
Core2Duo T8100
and more ....
*www.sony.co.in/product/vgn-cr363 is the product page


*VAIO CR - VGN-CR353/S*
57k similar to VGN-CR363, except that it has a gig more ram and bigger HDD.

BTW, I think all Dell laptops come with the 'beautiful blue dot' (licensed by IBM).

I tried to configure Dell XPS M1330 13.3" display:

config:

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T8100 (2.1GHz, 3MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB)
Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 Edition (English)
Tuxedo Black LCD display with Integrated 2.0 mega pixel web cam
2GB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM
160GB SATA Hard Drive
Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8400M GS with 128MB GDDR3 dedicated graphic memory
 Intel(R) 4965AGN Wireless-N Mini-Card
Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software
Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year CompleteCover
6-cell 56Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery
1 ExpressCard Slot
Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad, Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet, Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control

Should cost you around 57k. You won't be able to play that many of the latest games that need something like 9600GT. It can do all the multimedia work.

*Dell Studio 15*

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T8100
Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 Edition (English)
15.4 " Widescreen WXGA CCFL (1280X800) TFT Display with TrueLife(TM) w/ Camera
3GB (1X1GB + 1X2GB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
250GB SATA Hard Drive
Internal 8X DVD + /-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software
Rest is same as M1330

cost is around 53k


----------



## ajit456 (Sep 21, 2008)

Guys, i am also looking  for a laptop arnd the same cost (Rs 48-52k)...I am now thinking of buying Dell vostro 1710 (Rs 51k)....Hrd it can play even Crysis at low/medium settings....but also hed about some heatin probs related with the nvidia GPU...I am looking fora laptop which can handle old games very smoothly and new games atleast at low settings...Specs are also gr8 considering the cost....i need ur suggestions if there s any other laptops with these specs and same cost....

I customized it to this config
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T5870
Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 Edition (English)
17.1 " Widescreen WXGA with camera
3GB (1X1GB + 1X2GB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
250GB SATA Hard Drive
Internal 8X DVD + /-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
256MB nvidia geforce 8600m gs

....Plz do reply


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2008)

Get yourself the Dell 1330. Don't buy Toshiba, they are ugly and bulky laptops, my uncle has one and it sucks.

Dell 1330. Customize it according to your budget.


----------

